# Game #40: Cavs @ Hawks (1/25/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(22-17) @* *Atlanta Hawks* *(11-28)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Philips Arena*, Atlanta, Georgia

Cleveland goes on the road and plays on the second night of their back-to-back against the Hawks. On Cleveland's side of things, the team is beginning to bounce back. Sasha had a strong performance against the Pacers. As long as he can give us about 10 ppg until Larry gets back, we should be fine. He needs to remain aggressive on defense, but avoid picking up fouls (which might be his only glaring weakness). Zydrunas Ilgauskas has found his rhythm in the last few games. Against the Hawks, he has a chance to be a force in the middle and possible command double-teams if he's hot. Cleveland needs to come into this game hungry to avoid a letdown. The Hawks are fiesty and scrappy. They should hang tough for the duration of the game. If Cleveland plays around or doesn't take care of business, this is the type of game that can slip away.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We need to win this one: althought they just beat the Pacers we need to revenge the home loss the Hawks gave us last game.

Win this and suddenly we have a nice little 3 game winning streak going


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Atlanta Hawks Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Atlanta Hawks Preview (click on picture)*

The Hawks look good early on. They're really going at it. Cleveland is doing fine themselves but I feel their energy level is a little lower than their Hawks' counterparts.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Atlanta Hawks Preview (click on picture)*

Cleveland briefly flashing a zone but it's not really been effective yet. 

There have been a good deal of turnovers on the offensive end and the defense hasn't been good at all. The Hawks are shooting 62%; they're on a 7-0 run.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No one told the Cavs there was a basketball game tonight. Looks like Lebron had another late night at the clubs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 8 at the end of the 1st quarter (24-32). The squad looked alive but only towards the end of the quarter (when the fear of being down by more than 10 points kicked in).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The only saving grace is the Cavaliers are drawing fouls and going to the free throw line with regularity. Perhaps they can get into the bonus early in this quarter as well.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wtf why did Brown keep Jones in so long against Lue: play Wilks for heaven's sake


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jones was in the game for 9 minutes but didn't even get a look at the basket.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Michael Vick and Ludacris are at the game. Perhaps there are other celebs there too.

The Hawks are shooting 67% in the first 16 minutes of the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall has 3 personal fouls. Z checks back in. If Marshall continues to have foul trouble tonight, I'd call on AV.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 1 at halftime (56-55). It was a good 2nd quarter. The team was down by as much as 12 at one point and came all the way back.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

You let a team shoot 58% from the field and your winning... id say we should be ok considering i dont think a team could shoot any better..


ALSO DID ANYONE SEE LEBRON LIMP OFF THE COURT AT HALF... he looked limped pretty good


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. I was a little scared seeing that but I figure he's going to return for the second half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is playing as poorly in the 3rd quarter as in the 1st. The Hawks are back up by 10.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> You let a team shoot 58% from the field and your winning... id say we should be ok considering i dont think a team could shoot any better..
> 
> 
> ALSO DID ANYONE SEE LEBRON LIMP OFF THE COURT AT HALF... he looked limped pretty good


What is wrong with his knee anyway? Did they get a MRI on it?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 6 at the end of three quarters.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nice fastbreak with Snow to Lebron. This game will probably go down to the wire. 82-80 with Donyell going to the line.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Am I imagining things or did I see a red light on Donyell's face when he was shooting those free throws (like those pointers used during talks)? WTF?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a sequence. Up and down. Up and down. Great defense by James and a great finish.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

the killer look on lebrons face


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The announcers are going to talk later about the same thing I noticed (Donyell being distracted when he was shooting foul shots). I knew I wasn't making it up. The laser was pointed in his face when he was shooting (some fan was beaming him).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

E. Snow going to the foul line when play resumes (Cleveland leads by 5 with 5:05 remaining in the game). The score is 93-88.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Josh Smith got up on that play. 93-93, Al hitting both FT's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice 3-ball from Donyell. Big basket.

Marshall with a big rebound and is fouled. Big plays. Let's hope he makes his foul shots because we've missed a few in our last several trips.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The laser was in Donyell's face again. This needs to be dealt with.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

50 FTA's this game.

lol, laser pointer in Lebron's eyes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They should rename the Hawks the Atlanta Hacks. They foul like nobody's business.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Then they tried to put the laser in LeBron's face and the refs couldn't find the guy responsible for constantly flashing people.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Donyell with the three. dagger should do it. Donyell has been tremendous this quarter.

Drew Gooden layup and 1. that's a ton of FT's


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Probably made this harder than it should have been. But the Hawks are better than their record says. They are probably a good point guard away from being really good. If they had drafted Chris Paul they would have been a playoff team this year IMO.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Even though there is only 21.6 seconds left, the bench mates are entering the game.

Cleveland finished the game on a 13-2 run.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

last year we wouldve lost this game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 106, Atlanta 97*


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol man i love djones he got the ball tapped off his fast on an inbound and eric snow was joshing him about it after they won


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

In the postgame interview, Donyell said the laser was pointed in their face *everytime* they shot free throws. LOL I only thought it was an occasional issue but I guess it was much worse than I remembered it being.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

The laser was in the Cavs face several times in the 2nd half. You would think that security would have been better at stopping that. But I'll take the final result..

What I didn't like was that 3rd Quarter. It was PATHETIC !!!! They looked lost and defeated. Terrible effort. I hate to see this team not even trying to drive to the hoop. Shooting 3's is fine when you have penetrated and dished back out. Because the defense collapses and the shooter is wide open. Shooting 3's when the entire defense is on the perimeter and nobody is even trying to get the ball into the post is Bad. And when they aren't falling, we don't even have a rebounder in position.

I want to see this team set Drew up down low better. The only one who ever finds Drew in the paint is Lebron. Z can't be the only low post presence because EVERY move he makes is a finesse move. We have to have a strong finisher who can take some low post responsibility away from Z. Donyell won't do it. Drew has to be that guy. And I hope Brown learns to Trust Verejao more. The argument is that Anderson is not in complete game shape. But how can he get into game shape without minutes?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

what do you mean laser?

sniper? lol.. no offense, I don't think Donyells life is worth that much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There was a laser pointer being flashed in the eyes of the Cavs all night at the free throw line. Those things can damage eyes.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

oh ok, I don't know. I went to the Wizards game like last week, and didn't see any funny business going on. So I can't say. But to me, that seems like it would be relatively easy to find out whose it was.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Atlanta Hawks Recap*



> *Recap*
> 
> *By GEORGE HENRY, Associated Press Writer
> January 25, 2006*
> ...


Donyell obviously noticed it and talked in the postgame interview about it. But here's LeBron James talking about it too. I remember during the game, LeBron said, "It's in my eyes. I can't see." LeBron said that right before stepping up to the line towards the end.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Atlanta Hawks Recap*

Man Al Harrington looked really good out there: could we sign him to replace Drew?

My big problem with this game was that Lue killed Jones last game and Brown went with the same matchup again this time. Lue got into the paint at will and hit jumpers all night in Jones's eye. Wilks really should have seen some time in this game: he's our best defender against these ultralight PG's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/26/2006 | Just in time for the win*












> *Just in time for the win*
> *Cavs find legs, defense in final quarter*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Raining 3s in Georgia*












> _LeBron James, right, stretches to beat Josh Smith for a rebound. James scored 38 points and shot a seson-high 20 free throws in Cleveland’s 106-97 victory._
> 
> *Raining 3s in Georgia*
> *Marshall finds mark, boosts Cavs*
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

ESnow is playing pretty well. His free throws could use some work but I am really starting to become a fan of his. He runs the game well and is starting to contribute some needed offense. It always helps when Donyell can play big.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

As long as Snow stays aggresive on offense and can hit the 15 foot jumper he's good.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Probably made this harder than it should have been. *But the Hawks are better than their record says*. They are probably a good point guard away from being really good. *If they had drafted Chris Paul they would have been a playoff team this year IMO*.


Agree with you on this one. What if they drafted Iguodola (sp?) 2 years ago (instead of childress), then Chris Paul last year, it would've turn out nicely with Ig, Josh Smith, Chris Paul and Joe J. Dang that would be awesome. But on this game though, it is closer than the score let out to be; if salim would hit one of his shot it would be really close.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't begrudge them Childress that much. Childress has really come on this year. He's one of the best rebounders off the bench in the league. Iggy is kind of overhyped. He hasn't improved his game much since coming into the league. Childress has.

Maybe they got it wrong with Childress/Iggy, but they got it right with Josh Smith who is going to be better than either player anyways. Smith will probably have his breakout year next year and start becoming something of a star in the year after that.

And who knows. The Hawks might make the playoffs still this year. The 8th seed is up for grabs completely. And who in the **** knows if the Cavs might choke the season away again this year.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can Josh Smith do anything but dunk on the break and on putbacks? While his dunks were certainly impressive I wasn't overly awed with the rest of his game. Childress looked he has much better understanding of the game then Smith


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I think Josh Smith is even younger than LB so at least give him a couple of years in the league before criticizing other parts of his offensive game. Childress has a four year advantage so his fundamentals of course is better. I think only thing Smith can improve is his ball handling and ball protection.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

master8492 said:


> I think Josh Smith is even younger than LB so at least give him a couple of years in the league before criticizing other parts of his offensive game. Childress has a four year advantage so his fundamentals of course is better. I think only thing Smith can improve is his ball handling and ball protection.


 Smith didn't shoot a shot outside of 5 feet from what I saw: to me I saw a player who needs to work on pretty much every aspect of on offense: post game, his jumper, midrange game, and ball handling. I personally did not note a thing outside of athleticism that he looked good at on the offensive side. A guy with that kind of lenght and hops should be able to get post on simple turnarounds over smaller less athletic plaeyrs

On defense though he did seem to do better. I hope the kid the best as he certainly has a lot of talent: he is just extremely raw.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Josh Smith could develop into a new AK-47.


----------

